# 3570K Temps? kp



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

Hi hab mir gestern ein I5 3570K Verbaut und nen Mugen 3 Rev.B Kühler Montiert..

Leerlauf mit Speedstep/EIST Funktion

Core 1 33 grad
Core 2 28 grad
Core 3 28 grad
Core 4 21 grad

Last mit Turbo 3,6/3,8Ghz und 1,056V Core

Core 1 51 grad
Core 2 53 grad 
Core 3 55 grad
Core 4 48 grad

CPU IA Core 55 grad
CPU Package 55 grad 

Das Alles nach 10 Minuten Prime95 und Gehäuse offen.

Die Temps gehen zwischendrin mal 3 grad runter und wieder hoch auf die angegebenen.. 



Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob die Temps okay sind, weil auch so unterschiedlich.. Kann man das so lassen? oder ist eventuell der Kühler nicht richtig Moniert oder zu wenig WLP drauf...


----------



## Dewid (9. August 2012)

Kannst ja mal ein meinen Thread schauen (direkt unter deinem), habe auch deutliche Differenzen zwischen den Cores und weiß auch nicht so recht weiter...neu montieren hat bei mir ein paar Grad ausgemacht, könntest du ja auch mal versuchen


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

Ah okay danke sehs gerade.. Hast auch so Unterschiede drinne.. Denk das ist der CPU... Aber an die 60 Grad finde ich Deutlich zu Warm eigentlich.. Nehm deinen Tipp mal an und Montier mal neu und mach neue WLP drauf.. 
Der CPU Soll ja unter Liftkühlung an die 4,4 Ghz Schaffen... Bei den Temps mit meinem Kühler aber mit sicherheit nicht..


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Deine temps sind völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Dewid (9. August 2012)

Mich hat es eigentlich auch überrascht, dass die Ivy-Bridge-CPUs offiziell nur bis 67°C ausgelegt sind. Hätte erwartet, dass sie die 75°C locker packen sollten...


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, können sie bis zu 105° aushalten, darüber wird es kritisch.
Allerdings macht bzw. reizt man dies nie aus.

Kann mich jetzt aber auch irren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

Ja laut intel bis 105 grad.. Davor Taktet sich die CPU aber von alleine Runter das man nichtmal auf die 105 grad erst kommt.. Aber sehe ca. 60 grad trotzdem kritisch


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an, wenn die CPU auf 4,5Ghz getaktet ist, dann sind 60° mit Luftkühlung verdammt gut.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

ja dann schon, aber nicht @Stock bzw. Stock Turbo..


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Du hast doch aber nur 55°, also passt doch alles.
Und das mit einem Mugen 3, der schon echt gut sein soll.

High End ist wahrscheinlich noch mal was anderes, aber Gedanken musst du dir nicht machen, zudem erreichst du die 55° im normal Betrieb gar nicht.
Prime 95 lastet die CPU voll aus, dass schaffst du unter normalen Umständen nicht.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Ich finde deine temps sehr gut. Bei mir schwankt idle zwischen 30 und 55 Grad. Last sprechen wird dann von Werten zwischen 65 und 75 Grad ;0) mit Core Damage.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

oha das find ich zu viel.. hab jetzt konstant 60 grad bei 3,6ghz und prime95


----------



## Uter (9. August 2012)

Dewid schrieb:


> Mich hat es eigentlich auch überrascht, dass die Ivy-Bridge-CPUs offiziell nur bis 67°C ausgelegt sind. Hätte erwartet, dass sie die 75°C locker packen sollten...


Tcase?



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> oha das find ich zu viel.. hab jetzt konstant 60 grad bei 3,6ghz und prime95


 Allgemein gilt, dass die Sensoren sehr ungenau sind. Es kann also sein, dass du 60°C angezeigt bekommst, obwohl du in Wahrheit nur 50°C hast und wieder jemand anderes bekommt vielleicht bei 50°C 45°C angezeigt. Du merkst warauf ich hinaus will? Die Werte sollte man nur als grobe Richtwerte beachten. Ein Vergleich von unterschiedlichen CPUs (auch einer Baureihe) ist schlicht sinnlos.
Solang die CPU stabil läuft braucht man sich idR keine Gedanken machen, es handelt sich ja auch nicht um ein Stück Schokolade, das bei 30°C schmilzt...


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Mir ist das auch egal. Der Computer ist selbst bei Volllast mit Core Damage leise. Zudem läuft der 3770k mit Turbo auf 3,9GHz und taktet selbst nach ner halben Stunde Core Damage nicht runter. Also alles im grünen Bereich. Zumal ich so ne Belastung im Alltag nie erreiche.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

hm ich rede auch nicht von laut oder leiser.. Weil ich keinen Stock Kühler habe.. Ist die Lautstärke gleich... Und ich denk wenn er sich runtertakten würde, sind die Temps an der grenze.. Frage ist nur, ab wanns kritisch wird..


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ist nur, ab wanns kritisch wird..



Ab 105 Grad ;0)


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Was erwartest du denn jetzt?
55° - 60° C unter last mit einem Mugen 3 ist doch völlig in Ordnung, zudem hast du ihn ja getaktet.

Wenn du ihn noch kühler haben willst, kaufe dir einen anderen CPU-Kühler.


----------



## killer196 (9. August 2012)

Ich hab den 3570k auch, allerdings unter nem macho. Die temps liegen bei volllast ca bei 75- 80grad. Im lehrlauf um die 45. Allerdings läuft meiner auch auf 4,6ghz. Deine temps sind völlig ok. Viel kühler kriegst du den unter luft nicht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2012)

Der Mugen 3 ist gut.. Getaktet hab ich nix.. Naja lass ihn mal so laufen..


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

Meine CPU erreicht eine Temperatur von 52 - max 60° C unter last, dass bereits ohne Prime 95.
Im Idle liegt sie so bei 30 - 33° und das getaktet mit einem scheiss lauten Zahlman.

Der macht nach fast 5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb schon komische Geräuche, aber ein bissl muss er noch durchhalten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. August 2012)

TCASE 67grad und ich hab nach 10 minuten prima 95 jetzt 65 grad.. da stimmt doch was net.. Core 2 ist auch ausgefallen


----------



## hironakamura93 (11. August 2012)

Wenn ich Battlefield 3 spiele hab ich bis zu 59°C. Ist das normal oder zu hoch? 3570k @stock mit Macho


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> TCASE 67grad und ich hab nach 10 minuten prima 95 jetzt 65 grad.. da stimmt doch was net.. Core 2 ist auch ausgefallen


 

was heist Core 2 ist ausgefallen? 

OT: Wo hasten das Wallpaper her? Dat is geilo! 

Btt: Ich hab nach 10 minuten Prime ca. 70 bis 73 Grad. 




hironakamura93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Battlefield 3 spiele hab ich bis zu 59°C. Ist das normal oder zu hoch? 3570k @stock mit Macho



Ne, dass ist vollkommen OK!


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. August 2012)

Core 2 hat nen fehler gemacht... Und Prime hat gestoppt.. Aber jetzt bin ich bei 4Ghz bei ca.65 grad nach 2 stunden prime.. Das ist okay find ich...


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2012)

Achso, ok. so genau hatte ich mir den Screenshot nicht angeschaut. 

Bei 4GHz find ich die 65 grad nach 2 Stunden echt gut! 

Danke für das WP.


----------



## Axman01 (12. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> zudem erreichst du die 55° im normal Betrieb gar nicht.
> Prime 95 lastet die CPU voll aus, dass schaffst du unter normalen Umständen nicht.



Richtig!

Die Temps sind in Ordnung, mach dir keine Sorgen wegen den Unterschieden.


----------

